# New Ideas



## Bronco (Aug 12, 2002)

Land Access is becoming more of problem every year and I believe some very pro-active measures need to take place to correct the problem. I understand the plight of the farmers who are caught in the middle of a political mess. In my mind they should have the right for fee hunting or to make money off their lands however possible. I also believe hunting is a North Dakota tradition and one of the main reasons people would live here in the first place, however few ND residents can afford $100/day to hunt. Is there middle ground?

What do you feel about the idea of raising a resident hunting license $5-10 and possibly raising a non-resident license by $40-50 and establishing a voucher system by which farmers who allowed hunting could make some additional revenue. Farmers who participated in the program would be re-imbursed a certain amount for each "non-guided" hunter they allowed on the land, which would be paid for from funds raised off license sales. If a sportsman asked to hunt the land they would sign a form with their name, address and phone number and at the end of the season the landowner could turn this in to be re-imbursed. I know I would be comfortable paying more for a license if I knew the ND farmer would benefit from it and I could gain easier access. In addition, this might help open lands in SW North Dakota were pheasants are abundant and stop the outfitters and guides from controlling anymore of the land. Another idea would be additional tax breaks for farmers who allow hunting-it could be deemed economic development for the community???? I am interested in going to Kenmare this fall to attend Goosefest and am curious how their system works and how it impacts the community.

In addition, large guide and outfitter services should face additional taxes, just like a trucker who makes a living off the highway has to pay additional road/fuel taxes. Outfitters should have to pay additional taxes for making a living off wild (state owned) game. The taxes raised would also go into a fund to be used to re-imburse participating land-owners. It is a tough time for most farmers in ND and if someone has a win/win plan for landowners & sportsman I think it would be welcome. This is just an idea and I welcome your ideas.


----------



## MRN (Apr 1, 2002)

Most here already know my views: I would solve access problems with the current F&G PLI programs and better crop prices.

I actually don't like pay access ideas. It might accelerate the decline of the hunting tradition we know. It makes "trespass fees" for hunting the accepted standard. It creates another level of welfare and entitlement that currently does not exist. It turns farmers into temporary, small time, hunting preserves. Instead of chickens, they might raise pheasants so that can attract more hunters and get more vouchers. It will create more middle-men "outfitters" to oversee the bureacracy. As with anything, gotta consider how corruption will affect the system? How can someone make money by doing nothing? I think it is step towards hunts being arranged by Caddy driving "pimps" (vision: outfitter dressed in colorful camo, pheasant feathers comming out of a yellow fedora, gold chains, women on each arm driving a low riding Escalade with tinted windows and gold accents, the bass pounding - it's the vision I have of outfitters now).

Everyone agrees there is a farm crisis, but farmers should get payed for doing what farmers do. Instead, I think farmers need reasonable grain/commodity prices. It'll cost us more at the stores, but it will create a sustainable economy for those producing the things we eat. Grain prices should probably be double or even triple what they are now to keep up with inflation for the last 25 years. The family farm should be the only priority of farm policy. I support all the possible value-added projects farmers get involved in - mills, packing operations, direct sale, etc. If they want to go "value added" with hunters, then run a hunting preserve with pen raised animals.

M.


----------



## Bronco (Aug 12, 2002)

I couldn't agree more that farmers need more $$$ for there products, but I don't know how we do that. For example, 2 years ago a farmer was only getting $30 for a pig, the whole damn pig. Yet a pound of bacon in the store cost me $4.35 :eyeroll:

I am not sure what the answer is however you raised some important points. Maybe we form sportsman groups that buy directly from the farmer so they can make a living and elminate the middle man!


----------

